# North Alabama Clubs and Combines



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

does anyone on here have a link, web page or email address for clubs and combines in North Alabama, having a hard time finding anything on North Alabama pigeon racing.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Go to ameracin racing pigeon union, you should be able to find any club you won't.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

This is the only club I found.
National Database-1 Alabama Wings of Glory 08/22/12-09:27
Jacksonville AL
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Junior Category
Name: IRONDAL, AL (B) Young Bird Race Flown: 09/10/2011

Release(B): 08:15 Birds: 33 Lofts: 3 Station: IRONDALE, AL (B)
Weather (Rel) Clear, Calm, 75 deg (Arr) Clear, Calm, 78 deg


POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM WS Std Pts NDB Std Pts
1 A&J Racing/15 0935 AU 11 HOD BB H 09:26:44 51.042 00.00 1252.338 66 85 Distance less than 75 miles
2 A&J Racing Lo 0929 AU 11 HOD BB H 09:27:40 2/15 00.55 1236.253 54 70 Distance less than 75 miles
3 A&J Racing Lo 0944 AU 11 HOD RC H 09:28:26 3/15 01.42 1223.346 42 55 Distance less than 75 miles
--------------------------------- Above are 10 percent -------------------------
4 Black Smit/15 0665 AU 11 HOD BC C 09:50:43 59.319 12.21 1090.726 31 39 Distance less than 75 miles
5 Black Smith R 0691 AU 11 HOD BB H 09:50:54 2/15 12.32 1088.641 19 24 Distance less than 75 miles
6 Black Smith R 0697 AU 11 HOD BC H 09:51:49 3/15 13.27 1078.334 7 9 Distance less than 75 miles
--------------------------------- Above are 20 percent -------------------------
----------------------- Below are the first birds from each loft ---------------
7 Morton, Rog/3 0318 AU 11 WOG SIL H 11:50:40 54.697 02:18 446.372 0 0 Distance less than 75 miles


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

This is the only club I found.
National Database-1 Alabama Wings of Glory 08/22/12-09:27
Jacksonville AL
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Junior Category
Name: IRONDAL, AL (B) Young Bird Race Flown: 09/10/2011

Release(B): 08:15 Birds: 33 Lofts: 3 Station: IRONDALE, AL (B)
Weather (Rel) Clear, Calm, 75 deg (Arr) Clear, Calm, 78 deg


POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM WS Std Pts NDB Std Pts
1 A&J Racing/15 0935 AU 11 HOD BB H 09:26:44 51.042 00.00 1252.338 66 85 Distance less than 75 miles
2 A&J Racing Lo 0929 AU 11 HOD BB H 09:27:40 2/15 00.55 1236.253 54 70 Distance less than 75 miles
3 A&J Racing Lo 0944 AU 11 HOD RC H 09:28:26 3/15 01.42 1223.346 42 55 Distance less than 75 miles
--------------------------------- Above are 10 percent -------------------------
4 Black Smit/15 0665 AU 11 HOD BC C 09:50:43 59.319 12.21 1090.726 31 39 Distance less than 75 miles
5 Black Smith R 0691 AU 11 HOD BB H 09:50:54 2/15 12.32 1088.641 19 24 Distance less than 75 miles
6 Black Smith R 0697 AU 11 HOD BC H 09:51:49 3/15 13.27 1078.334 7 9 Distance less than 75 miles
--------------------------------- Above are 20 percent -------------------------
----------------------- Below are the first birds from each loft ---------------
7 Morton, Rog/3 0318 AU 11 WOG SIL H 11:50:40 54.697 02:18 446.372 0 0 Distance less than 75 miles


----------



## nascarwc88 (Apr 16, 2011)

Go to pigeon.org, left side of page about half way down, hit 'find a club'. Enter your info and they should get back with you about clubs that are nearby. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------

